# Java-Spiel Tetris Programmieren



## minaynonie (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
Ich muss als Semesteraufgabe an der Uni das Spiel Tetris in Java programmieren.
Kann mir Jemand ein gutes Buch empfehlen, in dem das Schritt für Schritt erklärt wird? Es kann ein Buch sein, dass sich direkt auf dieses Spiel bezieht oder auch allgemein, wie man Spiele in Java programmiert. Ach ja, und Internetseiten nehme ich auch gerne entgegen...

Danke schon mal im Voraus, eliF


----------



## torsch2711 (6. Juli 2005)

Hi,

   wie wäre es mal damit die Such option des Boards zu benutzen?

  Dieses Thema wurde hier schon ein paar mal angefragt.

  Gruss,

  Torsten


----------



## minaynonie (6. Juli 2005)

Hab ich schon. Bin aber nicht wirklich weiter gekommen. Trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag.


----------



## torsch2711 (6. Juli 2005)

Hi,

   dann solltest du auf Thomas Darimonts Posts gestossen sein:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials176378.html&highlight=Java+Spiele+Programmierung.

 und

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials129299.html&highlight=JPong

   Der dürfte weiterhelfen.

  Und hier noch Links die ich per google gefunden habe:

http://fivedots.coe.psu.ac.th/~ad/jg/

http://www.javacooperation.gmxhome.de/TutorialStartDeu.html

http://java.about.com/od/gamegraphicsprogramming/

*http://www.dougsparling.com/comp/links/gameprog/


  Gruss,

  Torsten
*


----------

